# Timelapse of my Apple Snail



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

I made this a few weeks ago. I thought it was pretty cool and just wanted to share it with everyone here!


----------



## norwalkfisherman (Oct 4, 2012)

Pretty cool, this must have taken a while to film.


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! It took a few hours altogether. I didn't use all of the footage. Just the best parts.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Great vid...my grandkids loved it....and now they want snails


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

Get them a couple! They are so much fun to watch. They move pretty slow, but they can definitely get around in no time! I think they are best when there are at least two. They like to interact with each other, and I find it to be fascinating at times! I say that while only owning one. I am basing that off of videos I have seen of more than one snail together. I do plan on getting a second one in the near future.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Bravo! What kind of fish do you keep them with?


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

I just have some Mollies and Ghost Shrimp in there right now.


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

What a neat idea and it came out so well. I love the parts where he moves in 3-D, like from the sand to the glass or around a leaf. The music choice was pretty good too.


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

Very fascinating video of your apple snail. I like the part where it almost seem like the snail got rocked by the current from the spraybar.


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you, all for the kind words!!!

The snail did get knocked off by the current. It was pretty funny. If you watch it frame by frame, it bounces off the front of the rock right before hitting the sand.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That was neat. I have zebra nerites and they are entertaining to watch. Shrimp are also fascinating to watch as they work a tank over. One of my newest set ups has three baby snakeskin discus, half dozen neon tetras, and a mess of cherry shrimp, and a small BN pleco. It's better than TV to watch.


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet those Zebra Nerites looks awesome. I'd love to have one. Yeah my shrimp are fun, too. It's crazy how you can see the Ghost Shrimp's stomach turn the color of the food it eats. WAY better than TV haha!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Fish are always better than TV. Unless it's a fish show...


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree completely^


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

That was fun to watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AllenIsbell (Jun 9, 2012)

Absolutely!

I got some (what look like) baby Ramshorn Snails that hitchhiked in on a plant. I will be getting some timelapse footage of them, too!!!


----------

